# Tool Making by Crows



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

The Mysterious Tool-Making Culture Shared by Crows and Humans

I hope it's okay to post this link so those who care too can see the video and read the published report of this amazing behavior shared by crows and taught to their offspring in the wild.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I remember watching a documentary on crows some time ago and it's impressive the way their brains work and their ability to adjust to their surroundings and develop these tool making techniques.
Thanks for sharing the link, Nedra. It was quite an interesting read and the videos were great too. :2thumbs:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for posting this Nedra. Crows are amazing birds. And that was a fascinating article. The phrase 'Necessity is the mother of invention' comes to mind for me.


----------

